# rolled fenders



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

i just heard this term and ive searched the forum and cant find what this really means. what does "rolling the fenders" do and how is it done? any cons??


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Could be wrong but i am pretty sure it means that you take the little lip on the inside of your fenders and roll it under in order to get a little more clearence for bigger/wider tires. ive seen cars with it done, no idea how its done.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Google renting a fender roller. It will tell you tons of info and how to do it. I belive that when rolling the fenders you do risk the paint cracking. But that is also why you warm the paint up to. Many body shops can do it for under $50 a well and you usually only need the rears done.

Doing this will allow you to run wider tires, but keep in mind you may need suspension upgrades, proper wheels, ect..


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

ok thanks for the info. i might think about doing it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I was going to, but then decided it wasn't worth it for me since I probally wont mod my suspension, get wheels, and tires anytime soon, but it def a good mod if you have plans down the road. I'll probally just add headers and be done, of course upgrading when things break.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

yea if i do go with this it wont be till next yr. need some cushion money because i just bought the car and i want to get some of it paid off first before i spend anything major


----------



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

you can also do it with a wooden baseball bat. place the bat on the tire and pry on the lip real easy and get a buddy to move your car real slow. do this a couple of time and the lip will keep rolling up


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

dieseltweaker said:


> you can also do it with a *wooden baseball bat*. place the bat on the tire and pry on the lip real easy and get a buddy to move your car real slow. do this a couple of time and the lip will keep rolling up


:agree


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rolling means partially folding the lip on the inside of the rear fender to give more room for wider tires. Done properly there are no downsides. There's *NO WA*Y I'd do it with a baseball bat like that. It offers no control and you could do it fine or totally mess up your fender and paint. With the proper tools it's pretty easy and safe to do. The tools are a roller that bolts to your hub in place of the wheel and a heat gun. There is a rubber roller on an arm that you can adjust the angle and the position of. You gently heat the paint to a temperature that makes it very warm but not so hot you can't touch it. It softens the paint so it doesn't crack when the metal bends. You then rotate the tool back and forth slowly. After a few passes you slightly adjust the pressure and angle with a knob and repeat making sure to keep gently heating the paint. Wash, rinse, repeat as they say. The important part of the arc is from roughly the 10 to 2 o'clock position. The tool gives you that precise incremental control that a bat never could. It doesn't take long at all. I did both sides of my car in maybe a half a hour not including jacking up and taking the wheels on and off.

BTW on LS1GTO there used to be a few people that rented the roller to you for a fairly cheap price. You could try searching it there.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I know people and friends that have done it with a wooden bat without any problems. The contol is in the hands with the person with the batt and thats why you heat the paint. To each his own. If your not a shade tree guy buy the tool or have someone else do it. Some autoparts stores have the rent a tool program, you can check to see if they have the fender roller. Personally I would rather cut it, sand and paint it. Rolling the finder will allow particals to become trapped between it and will allow rusting.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

I've done it on every car i've owned with a bat, rubber mallet and propane torch never had a problem. Never cracked the paint. Most body shops you pay to do it use a bat since they don't have a machine.


----------

